# Keeping skills up on my own time



## Munxcub (9 Jul 2007)

Just wondering if this is a completely ridiculous idea or not... I've been toying with the idea of getting my own personal firearms in order to keep shooting skills up on my own time. I'm under the impression that there isn't a lot of range time in the reserves (I've only recently been sworn in, and am completely untrained and inexperienced.) I was thinking a BHP would be a good idea, but wouldn't know what to do for a rifle or if it would really matter as far as keeping skills up is concerned (like would any rifle really do? or try and get something with similar qualities as what is used in the CF...).

Anyways, that's about the jist of my idea and just curious as to what other people do, or if it's even worth doing.


----------



## RCR Grunt (9 Jul 2007)

I've been toying with this idea myself for a while now, and both myself and my wife are interested.  Get in touch with HitOrMiss on this site and he can direct you to very knowledgeable people on this subject.  I know in Petawawa, there are a few people who shoot on their free time.  Most of those I saw that serve have an AR-15 type rifle or carbine that they shoot, this type performing and handling exactly like the issue C7/C8.  Hope this helps.  I myself would be looing to get an AR-15 type with a 9 mm pistol one day, as they are both weapons I would use on duty.


----------



## Munxcub (9 Jul 2007)

Hmm I thought the AR-15s and the like were not permitted for civy use. But I was reading on the CFC site today and they were listed as restricted. I'm not that well versed in the differences between restricted and prohibited, both those terms say "allowed but under strict rules and a lot of 'for instances' " but not outright banned/not allowed. I was thinking of just some kind of .223 with similar barrel length, ballistics (if that's even possible...)

edit: Ok, I read up on CFC again on restricted vs prohibited and have that all sorted in my head. Will have to look into this stuff.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Jul 2007)

A BHP would be a good investment. However a restricted AR rifle is going to run you between 1,000 and 2,000 plus ammo which is pricey.

If you are a recruit and likely money will be tight, get an SKS or a 10/22 and someone who can teach you to shoot properly.


----------



## Munxcub (9 Jul 2007)

Well that's sort of what I was trying to feel out on the rifle side. I got the impression that for pistol skills it makes sense to practice on the one you'd be using in the field (not that it'd be likely I would use a pistol in the field...) for muscle memory etc. But wasn't sure if a rifle would be the same, or if anyone would work for keeping the basics of shooting and everything sharp.

edit: Plus I wouldn't be doing this until after I have been through training in order to practice everything I learn there, as opposed to learning bad habits or something before hand...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Jul 2007)

You will likely get more rifle training in the military than pistol training. Civilian pistol training is generally better than the military, the miltary rifle training is more unique. For around $1,000 you can get a BHP, some ammo and your Restricted PAL. Start there and if your budget affords it look at riflies.


----------



## Munxcub (9 Jul 2007)

Pretty much exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Mike Baker (9 Jul 2007)

What's BHP stand for?


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jul 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> What's BHP stand for?



Browning High Power


----------



## Mike Baker (9 Jul 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Browning High Power


Oh okay, thanks. That is a nice pistol from what I have read.


----------



## TN2IC (9 Jul 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Oh okay, thanks. That is a nice pistol from what I have read.




 :boring:


Personally prefer the Sig.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jul 2007)

If you're planning on getting a BHP, or any other type of pistol, you'll need a Restricted Possession Aquisition Licence (RPAL) anyway. Once you have that, you can purchase your AR also. The AR is restricted, like a pistol, not prohibited.


----------



## Munxcub (9 Jul 2007)

You are correct recceguy, the AR does not require any more "stuff" to acquire, other then the multi-coloured paper stuff we hold so dear.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jul 2007)

Munxcub said:
			
		

> You are correct recceguy, the AR does not require any more "stuff" to acquire, other then the multi-coloured *paper * stuff we hold so dear.



Plastic


----------



## Munxcub (9 Jul 2007)

touché


----------



## DirtyDog (11 Jul 2007)

I'm al ittle short on time right now to run over to CGN.com, but I heard a rumour recently that restricited licences are on hold right now?  As in they aren't handing out anymore for the time being?  Is their any truth to that?


----------



## danny1222 (11 Jul 2007)

gravyboat said:
			
		

> If all your looking for in a rifle is to keep your marksmanship sharp, buy a .22.  A Ruger 10/22 or the lower priced more accurate alternative, the Remington 597.   Join a club, or find the nearest public range and shoot till your hearst content.  You will notice improvement when you go to the range with the C7.  As a bonus .22 LR is cheap to shoot.  50 rds usually costs less than $5.  While .223 will probably cost you at least $1 per round.  That adds up after a few days of shooting.  If you have any questions about the Remington 597 PM me.  I've got one that is good for dime sized groups at 50 yards.



great idea with the .22,  they are fun to shoot  
by the way .223 is $7 to $8 per box of 20
cheaper prices start at 30cents a round if you buy in large quantities


----------



## Eric_911 (12 Jul 2007)

I'm on gravyboat's side....

I purchased a Ruger 10/22 about two months before I headed out on pre-deployment in Edmonton.... (TF 1-08), I've shot about 1500-2000 rounds out of it, plinking, shooting in the standing, kneeling, sitting, as well as prone. I noticed a difference when I hit the range in Edmonton for C7 PWT 2 and 3, as well as Gunfighter. The principles of marksmanship remain the same, regardless of the calibre or the variances in the shape of weapon.

Love my 10/22, as well as the $12.00 to $15.00 for 500 rounds or more. It'll have to sit in the vault till I get back...... ~tear :'( ~

Eric


----------



## Munxcub (12 Jul 2007)

That's all very good to know, as I think my wife would have an easier time letting me get a 22 like that before getting an AR-15 or something of that family.  Plus, I could maybe convince her to try a few shots at that calibre.


----------



## Canadian Sig (12 Jul 2007)

www.canadiangunnutz.com has some very knowledgablefolks when it comes to firearms and the like. They also have a very good buy/sell/trade section if your in the market.

If your looking for a BHP to keep up your skills but want to keep your cost down have a look at www.marstar.ca


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Jul 2007)

The .22cal is the perfect firearm calibre to introduce people to shooting with. Please don't give them a 44mag for their first shot, that's the best way to turn people off shooting. I let my wife shoot the .22cal and I had to fight her to get it back.


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Jul 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I let my wife shoot the .22cal and I had to fight her to get it back.


Never fight the person who has the gun  

But shooting a .22 is awsome. I remember the first time I did with my father when I was eight. I never wanted to stop  ;D


----------



## BernDawg (12 Jul 2007)

I started with a .22 several years ago (several other cals since)  and have cycled 1000's of rounds through my 10/22.  If it does nothing else it provides confidence around weapons.  Although I'm not a "crack shot" I am very comfortable around firearms and I can attribute this to 100's of hours on the range before I joined and after.


----------



## Moltar (12 Jul 2007)

If you can deal with the price/paperwork, I definitely recommend an AR pattern rifle.  It allows you not only to train marksmanship, but to work on all the drills (IA's etc.) with are specific to your service weapon.  A few years back, I picked up a Norinco CQ 311 (a chinese AR-15 knock-off) for under $700, and though I wouldn't entrust my life to it, I found it to be an entirely accurate and useful tool for practice.   Now that I can (sort of) afford it, I've upgraded to a Colt AR-15A3 carbine.  Now that's a fine piece of kit!   ;D


----------



## Munxcub (12 Jul 2007)

Oh absolutely, the AR-15 would offer so much more in terms of "skills maintenance" over just shooting. But like you said, cost is high for the good ones so the 10/22 sounds like a more feasible starting point. And if I can introduce my wife to shooting and get her into it, it would make getting an AR-15 that much easier.


----------



## NavyShooter (13 Jul 2007)

I'll second/third/etc the suggestion to buy yourself a decent .22 so that you can get some inexpensive practice time to work on your skills.  The marksmanship principles still carryover.  A Ruger 10/22 is much fun, and you should see what you can do with them....I'll have to dig out a picture for you.  

The thing about buying one rifle, is that one turns into two very quickly, which turns into 3, and hey, that other one looks so nice and shiny, why not make it 5 or 6?  

Be prepared that if you go down the road of gun ownership, you're unlikely to only own one firearm.

There's some good shooting available in the Pet area from what I understand, so it's just a matter of meeting the right folks.  Some hang out here, so they'll be able to help you when the time comes.

Now, something that you may want to look into once you buy an AR-15 type rifle is the .22 conversion kits that are available for them.  I have one, with a dedicated upper receiver that I swap onto my rifle for indoor training in the winter.  Basically, I end up with a rifle that looks exactly like my issued C-7A1, that I can practice with at my local indoor range, on my own time.  

Anyhow, drop into canadian gunnutz, and feel free to look at some of the "fun" guns that are out there for owning.

NavyShooter


----------



## Brockvegas (13 Jul 2007)

Hey, on top of the excellent idea of using a .22 for honing your accuracy, you may also want to think about doing some skeet/trap shooting to practice hitting moving targets. You can get a real decent 20 gauge secondhand from your local gunshop at really reasonable prices, and 20 gauge birdshot is fairly cheat as well.


----------



## BushmasterBob (14 Jul 2007)

About the restricted PAL's not being handed out for now, that is a myth.  I just received mine a month or so ago.  Yes, 1 gun isn't enough, figure on getting 1 gun a year.  I wonder if theres a Gun Buying Anonymous help center around.  ;D


----------



## Yrys (14 Jul 2007)

BushmasterBob said:
			
		

> I wonder if theres a Gun Buying Anonymous help center around.  ;D



You just have to go to the nearer gang neighborhood in your town or the next biggest town, no ?


----------



## mudgunner49 (14 Jul 2007)

BushmasterBob said:
			
		

> About the restricted PAL's not being handed out for now, that is a myth.  I just received mine a month or so ago.  Yes, 1 gun isn't enough, *figure on getting 1 gun a year.*  I wonder if theres a Gun Buying Anonymous help center around.  ;D



Lightweight... ;D

I just bought/traded for 3 handguns yesterday.  This is a common enough occurrence that my wife doesn't even blink anymore!!

I average at least a gun every 2-3 months.  Some come and go, some form a lasting/relationship... 


blake


----------

